# Japanese Maples collecting/grafting



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Anyone on TLF into Japanese Maples (collecting and/or Grafting) as a hobby?
I own 40+ different varieties around my 1.5 acre lot.
Am going to be grafting this summer and growing them out for my up-coming retirement hobby/side business.

Here's a few of the JMs I have in my collection (Full disclosure: These are not my actual trees, but pics of the varieties I have collected).


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

very cool


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

You should make a thread on how to successfully to this. I have (2) and would love to learn how to clone them.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Interested in your process. I tried air layering two very mature lace leaf Japanese maples in my yard with horrible failure last year but I'm a noob.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Got my first one about a year or so ago. Love it.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

killacam said:


> Interested in your process. I tried air layering two very mature lace leaf Japanese maples in my yard with horrible failure last year but I'm a noob.


I successfully air layered a decent sized branch from one of my JMs and it's still very healthy.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Got my first one about a year or so ago. Love it.


Very cool. Be careful, it can be addictive. I have almost 50 different trees.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

What is the vibrant red one in the second pic?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

KMcClure said:


> What is the vibrant red one in the second pic?


That one is named Sawa Chidori.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

I am into Japanese Red Leaf Maple trees!

Yes Japanese Red Leaf Maple trees, when in full bloom, is a very nice attractive tree that beautifies one's lawn, IMHO.

I planted one that I had in a planter for over a year and like I stated, I planted it last Autumn. So far it has been doing very well.

The colored leafs on it are like what you have shown like the second picture in your first original post.

I have another that is currently in a planter that I've had since it came to me in a small "bonsia" type style planter. It quickly out grew it's original small style planter and is now growing in a normal size planter, ready to be transferred-planted to a permanent spot in my yard, may be this next Autumn.

Thanks for posting and sharing and good luck on your new venture!


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

By the way....what type of plant food, etc. do you use for your JRLM trees?



Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Anyone on TLF into Japanese Maples (collecting and/or Grafting) as a hobby?
> I own 40+ different varieties around my 1.5 acre lot.
> Am going to be grafting this summer and growing them out for my up-coming retirement hobby/side business.
> 
> Here's a few of the JMs I have in my collection (Full disclosure: These are not my actual trees, but pics of the varieties I have collected).


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes...that is a beautiful young Japanese Red Leaf Maple tree! :thumbup:



Austinite said:


> Got my first one about a year or so ago. Love it.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@Jeffersonzoysia what do you do with new shoots? Should i cut them off? I cut off all shoots from my crape myrtle but not sure about my maple. I dont want it too big especially at the bottom.

Appreciate any input!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia what do you do with new shoots? Should i cut them off? I cut off all shoots from my crape myrtle but not sure about my maple. I dont want it too big especially at the bottom.
> 
> Appreciate any input!


Yes! Cut them off, especially if they are below the graft. Those shoots will not be like the ones above the graft, but will be the root stock (green Japanese maple) used to graft the desired specimen on to.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Off with the shoots! Thanks man. Much appreciated!


----------



## Zak (8 mo ago)

Wow, i was not aware there were that many varieties of Japanese maples. I have a red leaf that produces quite a few offspring every year and i started collecting them when young and give them away to anyone who wants one or 2. I have 3 in pots now about 4-5" tall plus a ton of new ones growing around the mother tree in the woods. I planted 3 last year in various spots throughout the yard but i'm running out of places to plant more.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Anyone on TLF into Japanese Maples (collecting and/or Grafting) as a hobby?
> I own 40+ different varieties around my 1.5 acre lot.
> Am going to be grafting this summer and growing them out for my up-coming retirement hobby/side business.
> 
> Here's a few of the JMs I have in my collection (Full disclosure: These are not my actual trees, but pics of the varieties I have collected).


I dont know if you get around the Stonecrest/Decatur side of town but Maple Ridge Nursery is an awesome place to get Japanese maples. They have 200 different types. They were a husband wife team but unfortunately Mike the owner passed away a few years ago. He was extremely knowledgeable about all the varieties, I believe he was even published with some studies at UGA. His wife and kids still run the business i do believe.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on TLF into Japanese Maples (collecting and/or Grafting) as a hobby?
> ...


Yes, I have purchased several trees from Maple Ridge. When I go there, I always spend $200-$300 on JMs.


----------

